# Suns Draft 2004



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah I know it's early, but the way these damn Suns are playing now, the draft couldn't be sooner.

Looking at where the Suns might end up in the draft, probably somehere 10-20, and looking at the prospects and current roster, my early candidate for the Suns to draft would is Paul Davis from Michigan State, that is if he would leave early. I really like his game, and he's big (6'11 255) and could play 4 and 5. I think the Suns should definitely go big with their 1st rounder and should give him a long look. 

Also, I know a lot of people don't like David Harrison from Colorado, but he's the best true center in college and at the very least, I think will be a Brendan Haywood. He's picked up his scoring this year so far and is a good shotblocker.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I definetly feel that they should go big they need a big man to be a shot blocking presence and can finish on the pick n' rolls that they run with Steph.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Doesn't David Harrison have a couple of triple doubles (w/ blocks) in his career? I seem to remember seeing something like that on Sportscenter last year.. maybe not..

I think we'll look at drafting a backup PF, or possibly a center if there's any good ones..


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Their problem really isn't the big's... They've got a couple youngin's and a couple vet's who can play their role's if given the chance... The inconsistant play on both side's of the court from the 2 spot has been the biggest area of concern that I've seen... Agree or disagree?


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

we'll they should get a good center in the first round and then get a small froward in the second


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Their problem really isn't the big's... They've got a couple youngin's and a couple vet's who can play their role's if given the chance... The inconsistant play on both side's of the court from the 2 spot has been the biggest area of concern that I've seen... Agree or disagree?


Joe Johnson's offense is the biggest inconsistency, but at our (likely) spot in the draft I don't think we'll be able to get a two guard who can come in and be better for us than Joe has been.. Most of us still have a lot of hope in JJ..

The biggest area of concern however, has to be Marion's decreased level of play.. It makes sense that his scoring would go down as he defers more and more to Amare, but he's not getting as many rebounds, and he's shooting pretty terribly.. he used to be a weapon from long range, now he's below average at best..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Their problem really isn't the big's... They've got a couple youngin's and a couple vet's who can play their role's if given the chance... The inconsistant play on both side's of the court from the 2 spot has been the biggest area of concern that I've seen... Agree or disagree?



Well, IMO Suns should draft a C who is able to contribute right away.


----------



## EldenN893 (Dec 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, IMO Suns should draft a C who is able to contribute right away.


How bout Kosta Perovic? He's European, but is good and big.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EldenN893</b>!
> 
> 
> How bout Kosta Perovic? He's European, but is good and big.


Only problem with that is, there is no guarantee he will even be in the 2004 draft. He might wait till 2005, especially after seeing what is happening with Darko.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No Euros please


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Joe Johnson's offense is the biggest inconsistency, but at our (likely) spot in the draft I don't think we'll be able to get a two guard who can come in and be better for us than Joe has been.. Most of us still have a lot of hope in JJ..


Sad to see two of your bigs go down in the last week, but that will have an effect on where you're drafting. It was David Robinson's injury that allowed the Spurs to dip down into the lottery and grab Timmy D. I don't know all of the top talent coming in this year, but it seems to be a pretty decent class. Bummer that the injury bug hit, but Suns might be able to select the right guy to get them into the championship discussion because of it.

STOMP


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> No Euros please


Don't like Zarko?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont have a problem with Zarko but too many is bad we need a tough rugged defensive player to ingnite the fastbreak.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I dont have a problem with Zarko but too many is bad we need a tough rugged defensive player to ingnite the fastbreak.


I agree. The Suns gotta be aggressive in the draft, roll the dice, and take a big man.


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hy guys, my first post.
Why not take a look at BYU's senior center Rafael Araujo.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> Hy guys, my first post.
> Why not take a look at BYU's senior center Rafael Araujo.


Welcome to bbb.net. I'll get a chance to, up close and personal, tomorrow.. they are playing Weber State in Provo. He is putting up some huge numbers this year despite a sub-par first couple of games.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> Hy guys, my first post.
> Why not take a look at BYU's senior center Rafael Araujo.


I'm sure the Suns have looked hard at him already. However, they will likely end up in the lottery or middle of the 1st round, and that might be a little high to take Araujo.

However, if he keeps up these 30-10 games, he may go that high. He has really stepped his game up. It might also make sense for the Suns, w/ Barbosa (fellow Brazilian) who is young and is adjusting to the NBA and America. I understand they have had problems w/ communicating.

Araujo would need to finish the season solid and play very well in the NCAA tourney to get into the lottery. Should he play solid and not spectacular the rest of the way, he will likely be a low 1st rounder.


----------



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

Here is Araujo stats for this season:

GP/GS - 7/7
RPG - 11.4 
PPG - 21.6

http://www.byucougars.com/basketball_m/stats.pdf


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Suns could use an upgrade at shooting guard or a backup big man since they won't get a center who is ready to start through the draft anyway. 
They need to use their mid exemption to get a FA like Divac.


Still you have to draft the best player available.


Luol Deng
Andre Iguodala
Hassan Adams
Channing Frye
Isma'il Muhammad
Emeka Okafor
Dwight Howard
Kris Humphries
Anderson Varejao
Rafael Araujo
Chris Garnett
David Harrison
Kosta Perovic
James White

I am not saying they are all lottery pick material or even first round material, but they are the only prospects that are drawing interesst from me at this point.

If we have a lottery pick I wouldn't mind Deng and start him at shooting guard.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think they pretty much have to address the post in the draft. 

With injuries to Z and Amare, the Suns have shown how much they rely on those guys and have a lot of trouble winning games. They are getting annihilated on the boards almost every game. You can't expect to win getting outrebounded by 15 each game.

Googs contract comes off the books this year. They will need a big man to fill his spot. Archibald and Williams will also be gone.

They have an awesome starting 4. I believe these guys are a solid, defensive, rebounding center away from seriously contending in the West. Should they wind up in the top 3, then great. If they get into the lottery and not win, I don't think it would be too high to draft a Paul Davis or David Harrison. If they feel it is too high, then they should trade down to get a big man.

They have 3 SGs under contract for next year (Penny, JJ, Casey) and all of them can play the 3 as well. Penny and JJ can play spot point duty. There is no logical reason the Suns would take a SG or SF in the draft unless they have given up on JJ, and/or they are going to move one of those three. Z can play some 3 and Matrix should be playing 40 mins a night there. Barbosa is locked in behind Marbury for 3 years, so a PG is out of the question. That leaves PF and C. Besides Amare and Z, the only post players that are under contract for next year are Jahidi and Jake. They have a glaring hole in the post behind Amare and it must be addressed if the Suns are going to take their team to the next level.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

We need to pray that we can somehow get into the top 5 and get Emeka Okafor. Amare can play C and he can be our PF. And if not, take hte best player aviable. We need backups anyways.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would love to have Emeka or Pavel wearing a Suns uniform.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

We just need to get depth in the draft no projects we need someone who can step in and play.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> We just need to get depth in the draft no projects we need someone who can step in and play.


I like Emeka first, but if he is not available, Pavel (if he gets cleared medically) is too much to pass up.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd go with Pavel.


----------

